# Good Knot for large line



## Skip Daddy (Sep 1, 2007)

Im a bay fisherman trying to venture off shore. Have tied a few 100 lbs and 80 lbs mono leaders onto 50 lbs braid or main line mono and can not get a good looking knot that appears tight and looks as if it will hold. Heard that the high test line will give me more time if the beasts run back into the rig and the line hits steel. I have tried a Palomar knot and a uni-knot to tie on jigs, hooks etc onto my leader but what works on 20 lbs flouro in the bay looks like a knot that will pull out when tied with 100# mono.

What knots do you guy use to tie on jig, hooks, etc in high test mono?

Thanks
Chris
!tuna!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Clinch Knot (not an improved clinch).


----------



## Fishn'horn (Sep 4, 2009)

San Diego Jam works for me up to 200 lb. After that crimps.

http://www.netknots.com/html/san_diego_jam_knot.html


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

Uni Knot


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

On mono to lures I use a Uni Knot up to 150 lb mono. I crimp everything else. I'm trying an Albright Knot when attaching braid to larger mono this year. It is small and looks pretty sturdy. It's easy to tie as well. I'm using it to attach 50 lb braid to 80 lb mono, and 100 lb braid to 150 lb mono. The knot goes through the rollers with great ease on my big set ups.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for the link!


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Snap Draggin said:


> On mono to lures I use a Uni Knot up to 150 lb mono. I crimp everything else. I'm trying an Albright Knot when attaching braid to larger mono this year. It is small and looks pretty sturdy. It's easy to tie as well. I'm using it to attach 50 lb braid to 80 lb mono, and 100 lb braid to 150 lb mono. The knot goes through the rollers with great ease on my big set ups.


That albright knot is primo for braid to heavy mono. Try a uni in the same situation and the braid with cut through the mono under heavy stress.

-SA


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am tying a Bimini twist in the braid then use the Bimini to type an albright to the mono. It is like getting a double braid wrap on the mono. It has been very strong. It also makes a very pretty knott.


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

I have been using the albright knot with 20-25 wraps of my braid line around the mono leader. I moisten the line before I pull it tight and always put a lil super glue on the knot. It's an easy knot and will go through your guids with no problems and I have not had one fail yet in 2yrs and have put 20 plus pounds of drag pulling AJ's away from structure trying to keep from loseing jigs.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

rusty2009 said:


> I am tying a Bimini twist in the braid then use the Bimini to type an albright to the mono. It is like getting a double braid wrap on the mono. It has been very strong. It also makes a very pretty knott.


 We have a winner, greenie to ya, the bimini makes the difference, been using it for years.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

remember to use less twists as you go up in diameter with mono on knots like uni and clinch, and you have to help it work its way down and make sure its lubricated well before pulling it tight.


----------



## boomboom (Jan 3, 2006)

This is a knot my fishing buddy came up with years ago. Strong, small and best of all EASY TO TIE.


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

> This is a knot my fishing buddy came up with years ago. Strong, small and best of all EASY TO TIE.


Thats pretty much a uni to uni knot....


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

If you want a "connection" from braid to mono use a loop 2 loop. Check out BHP tackle site, Basil has some good info on there.

The rest are just knots!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I crimp above 100# personally.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I actually use loop to loop on my 150 lb mono to my 300 lb mono wind on leader. I crimp the swivel on the other end of the 300 lb wind on. I use the Albright for the 100 lb braid to the 150 lb mono. 

Josh at Bass Pro in Pearland makes all my loops for me. He does a great job, and I don't have to fool with the Bimini Twist. That knot is tough to tie at home not to mention in seas. I can tie the Albright with my eyes closed, and it seems like a strong knot.

On my smaller set ups I just go 50 lb braid to 80 lb mono. I use the Albright on the braid to mono and a Uni to tie it to the swivel.


----------



## boomboom (Jan 3, 2006)

aggieangler09 said:


> Thats pretty much a uni to uni knot....


No, that's not pretty much a uni to uni when using braid to mono. A staight uni will let the braid cut the mono.


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

PERSONALY I like the MOCK KNOT works good on all lines from 100 lbs to 600 lbs no crimps and a smooth cut


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

how do you tie a mock knot? Can't find it on line


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*as far as HAND TIED'S*. and tying/connecting solid braid to thick mono. Its Fords Vs Chevys. Its an opinion question.. Confidence is the main thing. Its what ever connection you are comfortable in tying and the one you know and feel in your heart that wont come loose when you have that "big'n" on your line...

I tie lots of knots, kind of a hobby while watch'n the tube at night... I keep everything in my table stand drawr next to my lazy boy type chair...

But, the latest *HAND TIED* I've been tying/Using offshore as recent as a trip today 6/5 is a mid knot. Its slim and will come in/go out thru your guides if need be, where as bending your mono and tying some sort of bent in half knot makes it bulky.. The main wrap, ive been wrapping a minimum of 24 complete times around...more if I have room... and the over wrap tie off I want to wrap at least a dozen rounds.... when you pull tight, the braid really sucks down tight on the mono if you did it correctly.. Works on the same principle as those chineese finger cuffs we played with when we were kids.... the tighter you pull, the tighter it gets

My favorites for along time have been albright, reverse albright, uni type and I still use them... That phillips knot above looks strong too...

But, Im really liking this Mid Knot. Theres no bending in half of the mono... so it doesnt make any difference how large you go.. Only thing Ive found you HAVE TO do first is burn the end of the mono in a small ball so the braid will have a anchor point... and milt the tail of your braid that you pull back thru over wrap. Only takes about a minute to do... You can tie it with the single strand of solid braid or you can tie it when its doubled from a bimini. (If your not tying bimini's, you should be, good knot for double line strength)

A mid knot is basically a hand tied PR knot you see on youtube.... tied with a bobbin. The Mid knot is the same thing just hand tied...

My test on 60-80-100-125 # leader have been real good... no failures and thats including hang ups having to dally off on cleats to pull the braid loose hung in c'r'a'p on the bottom, alot of time ole mono clumps...

Is it the best? Of course not, its like a Toyota "made in Japan" , but, it works pretty darn good..

Hog


----------

